# Problemas com a estação - La Crosse 3600



## jpmartins (24 Out 2007 às 14:01)

Olá a todos,
Ando a reparar que o meu pluviómetro talvez não esteja a fazer a contagem certa. Hoje choveu pouco (Aveiro), mas penso que foi o suficiente para que o pluviómetro tivesse registado alguma precipitação, nem que fosse só 0.5mm.
Alguém já teve algum problema do género? Será preciso algum tipo de manutenção, como limpeza? 
Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (24 Out 2007 às 14:30)

Tirado do site da La Crosse

Rain

    * Choice of precipitation display: over 1 hour, 24 hours, 1 week, 1 month or the total volume
    * Measure units : mm or inch
    * Range : from 0 to 999.9 mm (over 1 or 24 hours)
    * And from 0 to 2499 mm (on the total rain volume)
    * Resolution : 0.5 mm
    * Rainfall per impuls : 0.518 mm
    * Recording of Min / Max with time and date of readings


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2007 às 21:18)

Uma de duascoisas podem ter acontecido:


Não ter chovido o suficiente (<0.5mm)
O pluviómetro avariado ou o "balancim" encravado

Pela "chuva" que caiu acho que deve ter sido o primeiro. 
Podes sempre fazer um teste para veres se o pluviómetro está OK, que é deitares meio copo de água no pluviómetro e veres se a consola faz alguma leitura...


----------



## jpmartins (25 Out 2007 às 09:43)

Bom dia
Obrigado, pelos conselhos. 
Ontém coloquei água e não contou nada,mas o balancete estava solto. Então resolvi abrir para ver se estava tudo bem com o pluviómetro, só havia alguma sujidade (normal). Desliguei os cabos, retirei as pilhas do transmissor e a fonte de alimentação do receptor. Quando voltei a ligar e coloquei um pouco de água contou logo e parece estar tudo bem agora.
Cumprimentos


----------

